# Need feedback on my package



## mamamia (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm thinking of moving to Abu Dhabi...here's my situation. Please let me know what you think.

23-year single, male American with an engineering degree from a top undergrad. Would be working as a manager.

Package: 7000/month basic salary
5000/month housing allowance
1000/month variable allowance (i.e. furniture, phone, car, etc)
Annual Bonus (subjective to individual performance)

I don't have any obligations like student loans back home. What I'm looking for here is international exposure and work experience. I've researched the area exhaustively and think that I would like it. So my questions are:

1. Can I live comfortably on 7K/month? I tend to go out occasionally, but I'm no party animal. What about the housing allowance? I'm thinking of sharing an apartment if I can.

2. How is UAE work experience perceived back in the States? Would I be able to get a similar if not better position/pay when I return to States after few years?

3. How is the real estate/construction market in Abu Dhabi looking for the next 5 years? I keep hearing about oversupply and am worried that it could affect my salary while I'm there as I work in that field.

4. Do the salaries listed in contracts typically stay the same for its whole duration? Or can I reasonably expect a raise year-to-year?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

What currency are your figures in? If Dirhams, it is a dreadfully low package.


-


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

12k a month all inclusive?

You would need at least 20k.

A one bedroom apartment in the lower cost of the city would cost you about 65 - 85k per year. If you get a 1br place for 65k, you would be paying 5500 approx per month. Bear in mind that you have to pay a full year's rent upfront.

to be honest with you I wouldnt come over here for anything less than 25k a month.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

the package is in AED. I do feel that it's low...but I wasn't aware that it was as low as you said. I did some calculations based on spreadsheets at grapevine and it seemed that I could get by on 7K...maybe not save much, but at least get by.

Anyways, in your opinion, for a single person with a not-so luxurious lifestyle, how much should the basic salary be? Alli, you said 20K or 25k, but is that all-inclusive or just the basic salary?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

20 -25k would be all inclusive!! You will only earn 25K as a basic salary if you have a lot of experience under your belt!

I do agree that the package is very low. You have to factor in your monthly utilities, travel cost (do you not get a separate transport allowance?) & socialising. Personally, I would try and negotiate for a bit more. Do not fall for the 'tax free' line. Abu Dhabi & Dubai are not as cheap as employers would like you to think!!! With the housing allowance, I think you will manage to find a flat share, though I have heard that sharing is illegal in Dubai and that the government is cracking down on it! Sharing with someone of the opposite sex who is not related to you would be a no-no!!

I think that it might be worthwhile to speak to a few recruitment agencies based in the States in regards to how your experience would be viewed when you eventually move back there. I would say that international experience is always viewed positively but its overall impact on your future salary package varies from country to country.

The construction industry in the UAE is very healthy! The infrastructure programme is supposed to span the next 2 decades, hence if you work in construction, you will always find work. I think the concern would be if you own property as I have also heard the rumour that in the next few years, supply will exceed demand.

I think you will find that no employer likes to say that you will get a pay rise but ultimately, they all know that you expect it. I think it goes hand in hand with your performance review, so if they have stated that they will have for e.g. bi-annual reviews, then based on yor individual performance, you can be safe in saying that if you work hard, you will be rewarded with a salary increase and promotion. My soon-to-be new employer made it quite clear to me if I work hard, I can expect to be rewarded accordingly!

Would it not be an option to get a job with an American company and then transfer to Abu Dhabi or Dubai in a couple of months? It would at the very least mean that you transfer out here with your current salary plus benefits.

I think that the final decision rests with yourself but I would personally do a little bit more research on the salary for someone at your level to see if you got a fair package. There is also loads of information in this forum about the cost of living. You also need to factor this in and see for yourself if you can get by on the salary that you have been offered.

Good luck!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

mamamia, grapevine? Texas?
I just moved here from Houston, and went to the University of Texas, with a BSc. in Mechanical Engineering.

if you are 23 and single, 7000 for your basic salary may be enough. I am 25, single and I find myself not spending much on anything other than rent and booze hah. The only thing that is expensive here is rent. Food, clothes, etc is cheap (of course depends on where you eat/shop)... not the booze tho, a beer at a club here cost like 10 USD. If this is just to gain experience, I say do it... nothing like traveling the world fresh outta college!

If you are a married man and/or with kids THEN you are in for trouble. Otherwise you'll be fine.

P.S. is this company a UAE or US company? I would start work in the US, with a US company and just transfer to a branch here (what I did - on contract for 18 months from the US office). Some of these employers that are based here ain't that great in keeping promises and their work ethics are questionable.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

I meant to say grapeshisha website, not grapevine.

Here's few more comments: 
--The company is local, but run by expats. It's quite small as well.
--I don't get a transport allowance, but I saw that taxis are quite cheap in Abu Dhabi.
--I've tried comparing my position with others, but it's hard to find comparable positions on bayt or other websites. Even if there is something similar, there are no salaries listed. So I can't really compare.
--I could definitely try to get a job with a company based in US and then come over there later, but I think I'd be less inclined to move abroad in my late 20's or early 30's. I plan to return to the States in few years, get a master's, and settle down back here for the long-term.

So it seems like negotiating would be the best thing right now. If anyone else has any comments, I could really use those.


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

"Need feedback on my package" 

LOL, my girlfriend saw that thread title and said all guys need feedback on their package at one time or another...

sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

mamamia said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I meant to say grapeshisha website, not grapevine.
> 
> ...


I don't think that you have to wait as long as your late 20s. Even 1 year experience can make all the difference! Abu Dhabi and Dubai are fast-paced and most employers are looking for experienced people who know what they are doing and who can take their business forward. As you are fresh out of university, this can sometimes work against you in that there are not that many employers willing to take on graduates and teach them everything from scratch! Plus, such employers can be tricky to find if you do not know where to start looking!

I personally would go for a US company as you would have a good understanding of their work principles and that would make it a lot easier for you to fit in and find your feet. Considering that it is a local company, despite the fact that it is run by expats, the underlying principles and the way that the company is run would still be heavily influenced by the Arab custom and consequently, you have to make sure that you understand those and are flexible enough to be able to adapt. The advantage is that being small, you will gain a lot more experience (I'm doing the same thing - leaving a big international firm for a much smaller company!)

In regards to finding out more information about what the salary is for a similar role, you need to get in touch with reputable recruitment agencies and they will be able to advise you accordingly. Try Hill McGlynn - I used them and was not disappointed. There are others and you can locate them through google - just type in your job title and the location and they would hopefully come up!

If you are just looking for a few prestigious projects on your CV and a steep learning curve and importantly, feel that you can get by on the salary that has been offered, then by all means, go for it!!! Opportunities like this do not come up everyday, especially at such an early stage in your career.

Best of luck!


----------



## mamamia (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks, Maz.

The thing is that I do have some experience (<1 year), but obviously it's not that substantial. I've looked and reexamined the position and everything. It definitely looks interesting at least.

I guess my only problems are whether or not a single person can get by this salary and whether UAE experience counts for something back in the States. I've read a lot of threads on this website and most of the packages are much higher than mine. Albeit, they've had 10 more years of experience and are family-oriented.

I'll look into those recruiting agencies like you said. Thanks!


----------



## kris78 (Jul 8, 2008)

hii

why dont u think about it in deferent way, as u r excited now to move over here

the companies here used to increas the employees salaries after theree months of the starting

so u can ask them for the following:
1- to tell you how much the increment will be (if its 3k more will be fine)
2- WRITE THE AGREED INCREAMENT AMMOUNT DOWN IN THE CONTRACT
3- write the promissed date for this increment (after three months of the joining date)


for the taxis...EVEN if its cheap BUT:

a- the charges will be increased soon...

b- TO GET A CAMEL MUCH EASIER THAN FINDING TAXI IN THE peak hours (DONT forget the heeeeeeeeeeet and humedity...)

so you can add here the fourth point:

4- a rent car on their expenses, and you pay the petrol (you pay it from your transportation allowance)


if you need any quastions else ...feel free to ask 

cheers

Kris


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Longhorn said:


> "Need feedback on my package"
> 
> LOL, my girlfriend saw that thread title and said all guys need feedback on their package at one time or another...
> 
> sorry, couldn't resist


beat me to it, i was gonna make a similar comment


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

To find out a new accommodation is extremely difficult and you won't get a 1 bedroom flat for less than 100k( in Abudhabi). So only option is flat share , although illegal it is very common here. Most people qualified from India (or Asia) are getting similar packages to yours. For western qualified people salary should be much higher as per the routine here. If this company offers only 7000 Dirhams for you , that may not be a good company & experience with them may affect you negatively.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

mamamia said:


> I'm thinking of moving to Abu Dhabi...here's my situation. Please let me know what you think.
> 
> 23-year single, male American with an engineering degree from a top undergrad. Would be working as a manager.
> 
> ...


Let me spell it out. The offered package is LOW.

It is illegal to share accommodation, so what do your prespective employers think you are going to do with the housing allowance as AED 5,000 per month is not enough for a new rental? I suggest you ask them.

AED 7,000 per month is roughly equivalent to USD 1,900. Do you really think that is a decent salary? 

Whilst the grapeshisha information is useful, it is a little out of date and the cost of living in the UAE has been increasing. I reckon my grocery bills are some 20% higher than they were 12 months ago. 

Whilst rent in Abu Dhabi is now generally more expensive than Dubai (supply & demand), certain other things are a little cheaper. A pint of beer in Dubai in a pub/bar will be around AED 26 and around AED 20 in Abu Dhabi. You can eat out cheaply if you go to 'local' unlicenced restarants (as opposed to smart places in hotels).

You can choose to live cheaply, but if you are planning to go abroad for just one years experience before 'settling down (why are you even thinking of this at age 23 for heavens sake!!), what is the point of doing it on the cheap so you don't get to have any fun. No point in travelling half way around the world if you won't be able to see much when you are here. 

My advice would be to gain some more experience in your home country and try again in a couple of years when you should be able to earn a decent salary.



-


----------



## mamamia (Jul 12, 2008)

Sharing is illegal? I was under the impression that it was not. In fact, many of the packages that I saw showed that companies even encourage sharing flats. Also, there are classifieds in local newspapers for sharing.

And this:
Going flat out to share flats - GulfTalent.com


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

mamamia said:


> Sharing is illegal? I was under the impression that it was not. In fact, many of the packages that I saw showed that companies even encourage sharing flats. Also, there are classifieds in local newspapers for sharing.
> 
> And this:
> Going flat out to share flats - GulfTalent.com


A lot of people still share but the fact remains that it is illegal. I think that the key is to NOT flaunt what you are doing!!! Sharing with someone of the opposite sex who is not related to yourself is an even bigger no-no!!


----------



## aboucayenne (Jun 1, 2008)

I am an HR professional and can tell you that although the salary offered is low, it is a starting point and depending on your performance, you should see healthy year-over-year increases in your salary which should outpace inflation. The international experience you will gain will certainly drive your market value and position you well for the top jobs back in the states once you are ready to head back. One thing worth mentioning is how you may end up staying a bit longer than you plan due mainly to the lifestyle and the tax free environment. I speak from experience, as I initially came here with a plan of staying 2-3 years and five years later I just signed an employment contract for four more years. My gross salary (AED) was 15K when I arrived in 2004 and is 75K today...So don't get too caught up with your entry point salary, you have youth on your side and the region is simply on fire.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

15k to 75k, holy crap. thats excellent! well done!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

alli said:


> 15k to 75k, holy crap. thats excellent! well done!


My thoughts exactly!!! If I can manage that level of success in 5 years, I'll be laughing (all the way to the bank)!!!

You've definitely done very well for yourself!


----------

